# Service On A Tissot Tissonic F300



## Ian M (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi,

my names Ian and I am new to the forum, I wonder if anyone on this forum would recommend an extremely competent watch repairer/maker who is thoroughly familiar with the Omega F300 electronic watch.

I have a Tissot F300 and it is running quite fast, it appears to run normally for a few seconds and then speeds up for a few seconds, then goes slow again.

I sent this watch back to the UK Tissot service centre about 12 years ago, they sent it back saying that they no longer had any parts and that their repairers did not repair that model any more! as a matter of interest Tissot fitted a new battery all those years ago and it still works, the watch has been in a safe for the last 12 years with the winder pulled out which has preserved the battery, upon inspection today I am happy to report that there is no corrosion from the battery. lucky me.

I have been and probably still am although to a lesser extent now, an avid collector of fine watches, I have several large boxes full of as new old stock watches, most I have never worn, simply purchased and put away in storage.

I would be most grateful If anyone knows of a competent person that they would recomend who would service my watch at a reasonable cost.

Thank you,

Ian.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

It sounds like a job for Keith - if he has the time to spare.

I'll PM him on your behalf.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Or you could contact Paul at www.electric-watches.co.uk (or click on the "electric watches" logo at the top of this page), who looks after all mine


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy to have a look at it for you Ian..

Email me at keithtilleyukATaolDOTcom if i can be of assistance.

Regards Keith


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This place is amazing

3 offers of help in an hour

Well done lads :clap:


----------



## Ian M (Oct 8, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> This place is amazing
> 
> 3 offers of help in an hour
> 
> Well done lads :clap:


Yes well done, I really do appreciate all of your help, most kind indeed, I will email Keith this evening, once again thank you,

Ian.


----------

